

The Death of the Fameball and the Evolution of the NY Startup Scene - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2010/02/the-death-of-the-fameball-and-the-evolution-of-the-ny-startup-scene/

======
lsemel
At NY entrepreneur meetings I tend to encounter a few of the same types over
and over 1) people who don't actually make or do anything but constantly show
up at all the entrepreneur meetings and 2) people in suits

Lately this seems to be changing, which is a good sign.

